# Anyone else love paw paws?



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Lots of work to clean and prep for freezing but oh so worth it....


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

I enjoy them made into a bread. they are also a interesting trail side snack. 

Kona Unit rider here myself but my knees have made me change it up to gearing the unit love that bike.


----------

